# Where is everyone from?



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

The "How many pipe smokers do you know" thread revealed that a lot of us know only one pipe smoker, ourselves. How sad! So how about a "Where are you from?" thread? Maybe some of us can up the number of pipe smokers we know. p


I reside in Minneapolis, MN. The B&M I go to most frequently is Golden Leaf in uptown.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I am in Spartanburg, SC. 

The B&M I frequent is C Edward Cigars.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

Evansville, Indiana during the week and St.Louis,MO most weekends. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's where I call home....... can't believe we have our own wiki page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsfield,_Illinois


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Here are all the cities I have lived in, in my life so far

( Sorry I moved a lot as a kid!)

These are in order:

Westland, MI

Redford, MI

Greenwich, OH

back to Redford...

Then

LeRoy, IL

Elsie, MI

St. Johns, MI

Mt. Pleasant, SC

Greenville, SC

and Finally

Spartanburg, SC


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eilat


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

"The Phoenix City" - Atlanta, GA


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Small world Infin1ty. I grew up in Redford, MI but beat feet right after high school and never looked back. Now I live just outside of Issaquah, WA.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

born & raised in Grand Rapids Mich. moved across the river to Comstock Park. From 5th grade on. Left for the Navy in 77. Have been in Santa Rosa Ca. since 81. No decent b&M's here, depend entirely on the Internet to support my habits.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

mugwump said:


> Small world Infin1ty. I grew up in Redford, MI but beat feet right after high school and never looked back. Now I live just outside of Issaquah, WA.


May I ask your age?


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Essex, CT -- best small town in america a number of years ago.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I live on the island of the damned, in London.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Casar, North Carolina (between Shelby/hickory; hour west of Charlotte). Love that little ole town.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Love that little ole town.


In spite of my post, I actually love that big ole town London too. Yet, between the weather and the cigar prices, it can get gloomful.


----------



## Crambone (Feb 13, 2008)

During the day, Princeton, NJ

Evenings & weekends, Levittown, PA (Just north of Killadelphia)


----------



## aehub39 (May 26, 2008)

Maine, Vacation country.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

The Wild (Slo County CA)


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> May I ask your age?


39. I graduated from good old R.U. High in '86.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Elgin, SC. One stop light away from Mayberry, lol


----------



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

Tongerlo, Belgium... always welcome
http://www.tongerlo.org/


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

We're in Wikipedia, too..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londonderry,_New_Hampshire


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

mugwump said:


> 39. I graduated from good old R.U. High in '86.


Oh alright. Just wanted to see if there was a possibility that we went to school together, but NO! I wasn't even born until 89 :ss


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

canton, OH here-the local shop i go to for pipe stuff is The Briarpatch


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Livonia, MI Looks like most MI people get smart and move elsewhere.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

otto said:


> Livonia, MI Looks like most MI people get smart and move elsewhere.


I like it here!!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

High Point, NC. Just down the road from Winston-Salem where tobacco ruled. (Winston really sucks now)


----------



## angelusnexx (Jun 9, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> canton, OH here-the local shop i go to for pipe stuff is The Briarpatch


Hey I am from Canton as well. I am relocating to Cuyahoga Falls in the fall however due to my job in Fairlawn.

I just started with the pipe and found out about the Briarpatch on Whipple a few days ago. I am going to try and make it down later this week.

It is good to see someone else from Canton.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Lost Angeles, CA for the time being..


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

mugwump said:


> 39. I graduated from good old *R.U. High* in '86.


I can only imagine how rampant the jokes where at that school. lol

anyways, I live in Maine.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> I like it here!!


I love MI, always will, its the only place I truly call my home, but until they do something up there to boost the economy, I will not be living up there.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Upstate New York for me.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

western pa...my home shop is alleghney smoke works


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

I am from Banbridge. It is a small town about 24 miles or so from the capital of Northern Ireland - Belfast. There is a traditional irish song about Banbridge it is called "Star of the County Down".

Not a bad place to live, it is near the city but also near the Mourne mountians which is one of the most beautiful places in Northern Ireland...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I live in the mountains east of San Diego,CA and also have a second home in the mountains east of Kingman,AZ


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

rharris said:


> Upstate New York for me.


That encompasses a huge area. I'm originally from Mechanicville. You anywhere near there?


----------



## telly-cl (Apr 20, 2008)

Algonac, MI. I did spend 4 wonderful years stationed in upstate NY during the 70's.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> I love MI, always will, its the only place I truly call my home, but until they do something up there to boost the economy, I will not be living up there.


Yeah, I don't blame you. The economy here does suck. I know too many people who are laid off.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

live in Liberty,Mo but work the in the west coast area mainly the valley as a welder


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Norwich N.Y. to be specific. About halfway between syracuse and binghamton.


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

i reside in lombard, illinois, but i am moving to st. charles illinois in july. Both are western suburbs of chicago (best city in U.S,). I go to 8 to 8 cigars in villa park just about every week day.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of my home town, Martinsburg, WV at night.










:r Sorry, but it had to be done sooner or later. LOL


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

San Diego, well, sort of.


----------



## houseofreggae (Jun 24, 2008)

*Missoula, MT.*


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

houseofreggae said:


> *Missoula, MT.*


That is BEAUTIFUL! You are very lucky (I'm jealous)


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wilmington, NC


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Currently posting from Mesa, AZ. Originally from Stockton, CA.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Eastern Mass on the seacoast, only and favorite shop Gold Leaf in Seabrook NH.


----------



## Lt_Taz (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi! I'm a newbie here, though a pipe smoker since abt. 1964. I now hail from Salem, WI (Kenosha Co.) originally from the suburbs of Chicago (Cicero, Woodridge, Justice, Palos Hills, & Berwyn)


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Lt_Taz said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here...


Welcome to the Pipe Forums, Taz!


----------

